# +. !

## matunkina

.       ,     ?       ?   ,          ?
      ,      (, )  .    ?   ,    ? 
 ,      ?    ,   ( 1),   -    0504403,  ?
, .    ... :Embarrassment:

----------

,    
 ,  ,   -, ,  ,  
    ,    ,

----------


## matunkina

> ,    ,


   ,          ,     ,      ...

----------

, ,

----------


## matunkina

> , ,


.       ,     ...

----------

-     ..

----------


## .

.         ,   .    -  ?     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## matunkina

> .         ,   .    -  ?     ?


        : 3  -      3- .; 1  -   ;    /.     .,       ...  - ...  .. :Embarrassment: 
 ,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

?    .         .      ?         :Frown:         ,     ???

----------


## matunkina

> 


  ...      ...
      ... :Frown:

----------

> .


, .

----------


## matunkina

> , .


,  , ,     ?    ?

----------

,   ,  , ,     ,  , ,       -   ,      .
, .

----------

> ,   ,  , ,     ,  , ,       -   ,      .
> , .


/ ,   ? 
 ,     50 ?
  ,

----------

> / ,   ?


 



> ,


    .       ,   .       ,   , ""     70, 71  73   ?        ?

----------

> .       ,   .       ,   , ""     70, 71  73   ?        ?

----------


## matunkina

> 


, .      ...

----------

*matunkina*,            .

----------


## .

** ,     .  -      :Smilie:

----------


## matunkina

> *matunkina*,            .


  .....
       4    ,     ...
     ?       ???

----------


## .

> ...
>      ?


    .

----------


## matunkina

> .


       ,      ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,       .

----------

,      ?    ,  4 .. .

----------


## matunkina

> ,      ?    ,  4 .. .


, -,       .

----------

4000.     ? .

----------


## gnews

> ...   4000.


     ,  .

----------

:yes: .

----------


## gnews

**,  :Smilie:

----------


## matunkina

. ... :Type:    /,  , ,  (  )       (..    /). ))   ...
 .   ...  ))

----------


## matunkina

,       ,   .          .  ? -   ?

----------

> ,       ,   .          .  ? -   ?


    ,    ?

----------


## matunkina

> ,    ?


    ?..     ,         ...

----------

> ?..


   ,         .      ,  ....

----------


## matunkina

> ,         .      ,  ....


 :Fool:

----------


## matunkina

, -,    ?   -   ?

----------

! 15-19.02.2013.         .  .   ,    .    -    ,     .  ,       .2)  ,     -  .71  -  .  71 -????.      91,      91 ,  .         ,    ,    91   (  , , ,)-   .     .,            .     -   .  ,     ,    . ,     !!!! .     .  : - (     : )-,  .     20 ,91       .      . :Redface:

----------

> 71  -  .  71 -????.      91,      91 ,  .         ,    ,    91   (  , , ,)-   .


      ,      :Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


,  - ,  


  -  ,     ))

----------

> -  ,     ))


   )))

----------

,    -   (      -.)   .             .       .  ,       ,      .

----------

> .


        .     .  . 



> 


?

----------

> 


    ?

   ,     ?

----------

,  ,      ,   ,    "   "    ,       - ,    ,.     ,      .   ,    /      ,         ,.      ,     .

----------

> 


     ,   ? 
     ,     ,     ... -     :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


.      :Smilie:

----------


## alex688

.

----------

> .


?

----------

> ?


 ,

----------

> ,


      ,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


  ,

----------

,        ?

----------

.   3    . -  2      . , ,     . ,    -     ,     (..        ( ),      .

----------


## katerin_ka

.    - .
 , , /  .      /   .    ,     .   - -  ""... ,      -     ,   - ?  - "    , ,    (  ,   ).     ?" -    , ,  ,   ?     ,     ...
   ...        ? -  ,  .  ,    ?            ?
,     ?  ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


...   -

----------


## katerin_ka

.   ...

----------


## ...

!
     + .
:    1   .
: 3  .     600 . (            1,5   2011.)
      17,4   1,2 .     22 .
 :     .
     (.  - ? :Wow: )   .
  .

----------


## ˸

> (.  - ?


?       ...

----------

*˸*,   ?



> *      17,4 *  1,2 .     22 .


         .

----------


## ...

> *˸*,   ?
> 
>          .


   .   2011.     .  .  ,   .   ,     ...  :Razz:

----------


## alael

!
        .  .

, ,  ,    ? 
-    .
 -     .
 -  
-    ,   .

?

   14        . (  10 000,   9500,  500.    10 000  ..     ..)       ,   .
   ?

!

----------



----------

!     ,   10 .,      ?   - 1   (   )   1  3.0,       2    ?      ?

----------


## .

.   .  ,   - ,

----------

,      ,    99,9 % .     ,      ,            ,     ,  ?    .

----------


## alael

!
, ,             ?    .

----------


## -

,  . : ,  , , ,  ,      (/  ).       +  .    (  ,   ). , .
*alael*,    )))

----------


## alael

!

    ,    -   ( ,  )     ,     ?

----------

> !
> 
>     ,    -   ( ,  )     ,     ?


10     .

----------


## -

*alael*,  !     ,  ,        .    -))),    ,   .   ,

----------

